# My first big quilt



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I started & finished this quilt in 2010. I was very happy with how it turned out for being my first one. I sew the year in mine so I know when I did them. I have an applique one that just needs the binding put on it. I'll post pictures of it when I am done. I have done several baby quilts, but am hooked on this quilting thing now!


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

It is just gorgeous.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That is just beautiful. It is impressive for being your 1st one. I saw a post of embroidery squares you did. Is some of this hand stitched embroidery?


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Holy cow! That's a FIRST!!!!! That's really spectactular! My first attempt isn't even finished yet cause I messed it up so bad, lol. I'm hoping to try to finish it soon. I started it over 4 yrs ago :smack:
Heidi


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow!!!! It's breathtakingly gorgeous! I think you are a natural!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

WOWzers! WOW! WoW!!! WOW!!!

Incredible!!! Awsome! Gorgeous!

This is your first??????


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

More wows to add to the list. Any idea just how many hours all this gorgeous work took?
Incredible work.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

If this is your first...well....i cannot even imagine how you will grow beyond this! Absolutely beautiful. Like CJ said, you are a natural. That is a heirloom quilt if I ever saw one!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, if that's your first I can't wait to see what follows! Very, very nice job...beautiful quilt.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

That is beautiful, did you hand quilt it or machine. Either way it is gorgeous.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! It is hand cross stitched & hand quilted. It was a kit I actually bought at Goodwill for $2.00. It was stamped for cross stitching. I just had to get the thread, batting, & backing. The one I am almost finished with was also a kit. I had to sew on the appliques & then quilt it, again all done by hand. It has tulips on it. The first one took me about 6 months to finish. I had done a couple of baby quilts before this, but nothing this big.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Wendy, that is beautiful. I love the appliquÃ©.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

That is so beautiful! And you only paid $2 for the kit -- that's awesome!!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful job! I'm new to quilting too, and I can only hope my 1st one will be half as nice. Excellent buy too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That is very cheerful. I don't cross stitch, but I still like it.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice job!!! Can't wait to see what else you will come up with!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

It's absolutely gorgeous! I would never get one done if I cross stitched by hand.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Gosh, that is gorgeous! I keep thinking bout getting back out the cross stitched blocks I have (from 30 years ago) and using them. I also have quilt printed like yours that I have barely started on - from 30 years ago!

I so admire your skill and commitment.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Beautiful...reminds me of the embroidered quilts my Grandma and Great-grandma used to make together.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Wendy said:


> .... It is hand cross stitched & hand quilted. It was a kit I actually bought at Goodwill for $2.00. It was stamped for cross stitching. .......


It is really beautiful and definitely will be a family heirloom. I love the Pennsylvania Dutch colors and motifs. Congratulations on taking a great thrift find and turning it into something priceless! Was there a name on the package of what company printed the squares and what the set was called? I wonder if it's still being printed. I love it enough to buy a set for myself if I could find them.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

That's beautiful and definitely something to be proud of.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Wendy - isn't that applique quilt done YET? LOL. Just teasing, but after seeing this beauty I can't wait for the next. I LOVE applique.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

> Hey Wendy - isn't that applique quilt done YET? LOL. Just teasing, but after seeing this beauty I can't wait for the next. I LOVE applique.


Got my binding today. I hope to have it done by the end of the week.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Awesome!!! You did a super job. 
I hope you are keeping this treasure for yourself.


----------

